# Swedish：ligga i pipeline



## pigg

Sammanhanget är :
"Det här är en reformering som har legat i pipeline länge".
Enligt Lexin betyder pipeline"ledning för transport av olja eller gas".
Jag undrar vad hela uttrycket betyder. Betyder det "_sitta på väntelistan_ " (utan nogg att behandlas om kort tid)?

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## Åvävvla

Det betyder att det har planerats under en längre tid (oftast att planeringsstadiet är helt slutfört), men inte blivit genomfört.

"Ligga i pipen (pipelinen)", med ett mer eller mindre engelskt uttal, är ett vardagligt uttryck som har blivit populärt det senaste årtiondet eller så. Jag skulle nog akta mig för att använda det i mer formella sammanhang.


----------



## Lugubert

Uttrycket används relativt ofta om produkter som ett företag arbetar med, men som ännu inte nått fram till lansering.


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Det här med att ha produkter eller annat i pipeline, är ett uttryck som jag förmodligen kan vara skyldig till. Jag såg det själv som att jag kreerade det då jag skrev om Obducat på VCW, aktiechatten på den tiden. Jag vet inte om det går att bevisa. Kanske finns materialet sparat på något sätt. Sen kan man ibland tro att man kommit på något nytt också, min sambo skrev som mycket liten ”om knoppar som brister” i en uppsats. Om uttrycket ”att vara i pipeline” är eller "att ha produkter i pipeline" är mycket äldre så kan jag ha upprepat min sambos misstag. Det är också lätt att som författare eller poet gå på samma omedvetna mina. Jag har många exempel. Men tills det motbevisats så..

Bildspråket har en koppling till att jag tidigare var intresserad av och hade mindre placeringar i Tanganyika Oil och därefter i International Petroleum Corporation (IPC) som senare blev Lundin Oil.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag har hört ett närliggande uttryck många gånger och jag vet inte hur länge, men aldrig med "pipe" eller "pipeline". Det har varit att "det ligger i röret" - vilket implicerar att det kommer fram så småningom. Numera säger man väl oftare att "det är på G" - på gång.


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Intressant. Dock har jag aldrig hört det uttrycket själv även om jag är litterär av mig, och därtill varit med länge. Tycker mer att det låter som en dålig försvenskning än ett originaluttryck.


----------



## DerFrosch

Imme Gudrais said:


> Tycker mer att det låter som en dålig försvenskning än ett originaluttryck.


Så du menar att "_ligga i pipeline_" *inte *skulle vara en försvenskning? Är det inte uppenbart att det är en anglicism? _(Be) in the pipeline_ heter det ju på engelska. Enligt _Oxford English Dictionary_ användes uttrycket i den här bildliga betydelsen för första gången 1945.

Det kan vara en av de fulaste anglicismerna i det svenska språket, om jag ska säga vad jag tycker, det skär i öronen på mig när jag hör det. Om något borde det väl heta "_i pipelinen_" (det används tydligen också ibland), vilket dock förstås även det låter illa på grund av mötet mellan det engelska ordet och den svenska ändelsen. Märkligt att uttrycket verkar ha etablerat sig så väl i svenskan som det uppenbarligen har... Det måste vara bra mycket vanligare än "_det ligger i röret_", som jag inte kan påminna mig om att jag någonsin har hört, även om jag skulle föredra det alla dagar i veckan framför "_i pipeline_".


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Härligt! NU kommer vi någonstans. Jag menar ingenting sådant. Och användandet var ju inte tänkt som "skönhet" utan för att beskriva något, för att ett uttrycksbehov fanns. Sen kan man ju alltid böja och utveckla, det hör till. I "pipelinen" används naturligtvis också. Man kan inte bestämma från ovan hur ett uttryck ska förvaltas i vardagen, som du verkar vilja. Tycker du "det ligger i röret" är vackert eller praktiskt idag - det låter patetiskt? Det kan du använda själv tycker jag. Problemet blir då att det kan vara vilken typ av rör som helst, tänk efter. Hitta på ett "vackert" uttryck så får vi se, kanske blir det allmängods. Men jag tvivlar. Annars får tiden erodera kanterna på samma sätt som det alltid brukar gå till. Uttrycket används ganska mycket idag just för att det är träffande och den obestämda formen tycker jag är bättre.
"I pipen" har det förenklats till ibland. Vackrare?

Visst antydde jag att det kunde finnas en omedveten koppling till tidigare uttryck, och tanken var även att det kunde vara tex engelskt. Men jag ville inte undersöka det själv. Det är intressant att se hur språket utvecklas. Och just mötet mellan språk kan vara spännande.

Världen är och blir mer och mer internationell käre DerFrosch - vackert alias förresten.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag skulle nog dra mig för att använda "pipen" i det här sammanhanget. Pipen, i vardaglig svenska, är näsan, och man associerar direkt till näsan när någon nämner pipen.

Så även om ett flertal här aldrig har hört "röret" i den här betydelsen, så används det flitigt, vilket är rätt lätt att göra websök på. En av träffarna nedan:
Blåljus - Nyhet - Vad tycker poliserna om omorganistationen


----------



## DerFrosch

Hoppas du inte tog illa upp, jag uttryckte bara min egen åsikt och mina egna känslor.


Imme Gudrais said:


> Man kan inte bestämma från ovan hur ett uttryck ska förvaltas i vardagen, som du verkar vilja.


Det har jag ju inte sagt, men man måste få diskutera ord och uttryck, om de är tydliga, om det finns bättre sätt att uttrycka det man vill säga, o.s.v. Det betyder ju inte att jag vill förbjuda andra att använda sådant jag personligen inte gillar. Om du och andra tycker "i pipeline" är träffande och låter bra kan ingen stoppa er från att använda det. Kanske är jag ensam om att ogilla uttrycket.

Jag kommer i alla fall själv inte att använda det, lika lite som jag har några planer på att säga "i röret" och "i pipen", som båda låter rätt fånigt men trots allt mer välljudande än "i pipeline".

Välkommen till forumet förresten!


----------



## DerFrosch

cocuyo said:


> Så även om ett flertal här aldrig har hört "röret" i den här betydelsen, så används det flitigt, vilket är rätt lätt att göra websök på.


Flitigt skulle jag väl näppeligen säga, jag får inte en enda relevant träff på Google News (att jämföra med hundratals för "i pipeline"). Sammanlagt 128 Google-träffar, varav många är irrelevanta. Kanske är det Stockholmsslang?


----------



## cocuyo

DerFrosch said:


> Flitigt skulle jag väl näppeligen säga, jag får inte en enda relevant träff på Google News (att jämföra med hundratals för "i pipeline"). Kanske är det Stockholmsslang? Sammanlagt 128 träffar, varav många är irrelevanta.



Nja, det kanske säger mer om vad som förekommer på "News". Jag förstår att det kan vara svårt att sortera ut de relevanta träffarna från de irrelevanta på ungefär sextontusen träffar på "ligger i röret" vid vanligt webbsök, men det lär vara betydligt fler än något hundratal. Ännu svårare förstås om man bara söker på "i röret". Det var därför jag tog fram en relevant länk. Här är en till, också från Mälardalen: http://vasteras.se/download/18.49e7...ion+om+naturskolans+Askövikens+verksamhet.pdf


----------



## DerFrosch

Jag sökte på "ligger i röret" och fick som sagt bara 128 träffar. Det står förvisso 16 000 när man först googlar, men klickar man sig fram till sista sidan ser man att det bara är 128 (jag har aldrig förstått vad det där beror på).


----------



## cocuyo

Längst ner på sidan, när man har fått fram 128 träffar finns texten:
"_För att du ska få så relevanta resultat som möjligt har vi utelämnat vissa resultat som är snarlika de 128 som redan visas.
Om du vill kan du göra om sökningen och ta med de utelämnade resultaten."_

Om man plockar fram de återstående sextontusen är det åtskilliga fler relevanta träffar. På de första sidorna efter sida fjorton är det drygt hälften som är relevanta. Om det är likadant framåt bland resultaten antyder det att det skulle kunna vara närmare niotusen relevanta träffar.


----------



## DerFrosch

Om du bara klickar dig vidare lite till ser du att du bara kommer till sidan 24. Sammanlagt 240 resultat.


----------



## MattiasNYC

cocuyo said:


> Jag skulle nog dra mig för att använda "pipen" i det här sammanhanget. Pipen, i vardaglig svenska, är näsan, och man associerar direkt till näsan när någon nämner pipen.



Jag har nog aldrig hört näsan kallas "pipen". Är det med ett ganska engelskt uttal eller?


----------



## cocuyo

Nej, uttalet av pipen är svenskt i det läget. Man kan ha vinden rätt i pipen, eller spårvagnen kan vara röd om pipen när fel lampa är tänd fram.


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Att "ligga i röret" är en tramsig försvenskning. Punkt. Och vilken typ av rör går associationerna till med tanke på ljuden? Avloppsröret?


DerFrosch "Så du menar att "_ligga i pipeline_" *inte *skulle vara en försvenskning? Är det inte uppenbart att det är en anglicism?"

Pipeline ingår i Svenska Akademins Ordlista. Punkt. Antagligen även i många andra språk då det uttrycker något som inte täcks in av det vanliga röret.

Om det används i företagarsammanhang så associerar det till en lång, omsorgsfull och seriös  planering där flera olika produkter
eller ev. delmoment ingår, del fogad till del (precis som det fungerar inom tex den innovativa delen av företagarvärlden).

Ett rör kan vara väldigt kort och inte så förtroendeingivande om det handlar om planering, men kortast är pipen (svenskt uttal) 
Om pipen används antyder det att något (slemmigt?) just är på väg ut. Det uttrycker inte riktigt samma sak som att "ligga, vara i pipeline".
Bättre då med "pajpen" som anspelar på pipeline men i vardaglig, lite raljant, men "internationellare" ton.

I pipen skulle kunna användas just då något är färdigt och på väg ut men bara då? Men känns inte riktigt bra.
Och några sköna ljud är inte heller detta frågan om.


----------



## cocuyo

Imme Gudrais said:


> Pipeline ingår i Svenska Akademins Ordlista. Punkt. Antagligen även i många andra språk då det uttrycker något som inte täcks in av det vanliga röret.



Och detta _"något som inte täcks in av det vanliga röret"_ handlar alltså om petroleum och att rörledningen företrädesvis är mycket lång. Jag tycker inte att associationen till ett väldigt långt rör för gas eller olja är någon särskilt bra liknelse, och att något "ligger i röret" har åtminstone jag hört redan långt innan Obducat grundades. Om det nu råkar vara du som hittade på att byta ut "röret" till "pipeline", tycker jag att det är förmätet att kalla det äldre etablerade uttrycket tramsigt. Hur mycket tramsigare är det då inte att använda svengelska för att skyla över att man inte behärskar någondera språket? Kan nämnas att pipeline hellre bör preciseras som rörledning för olja, gas, eller vilken annan substans man avser att rörledningen ska transportera, där det används i sin ursprungliga betydelse. Det här är inte ett forum för ordbajs, utan för översättning till *svenska*.



Imme Gudrais said:


> Om det används i företagarsammanhang så associerar det till en lång, omsorgsfull och seriös  planering där flera olika produkter
> eller ev. delmoment ingår, del fogad till del (precis som det fungerar inom tex den innovativa delen av företagarvärlden).



Jag har uppfattat liknelsen "i röret" som att det finns avsikt att genomföra det som "ligger i röret", alltså att det är på gång, att man förutsätter att det ska göras. Liknelsen med olje- eller gasledning förefaller mig väldigt krystad. En pipeline har inget att göra med_ "lång, omsorgsfull och seriös  planering där flera olika produkter eller ev. delmoment ingår, del fogad till del"._ En pipeline är helt enkelt en transportled för företrädesvis bergolja, och innehåller ingenting av förnyelse. Det mest karakteristiska med en pipeline, jämfört med rör, är att den kan vara mycket lång, åtskilliga mil. 

Några sådana associationer kan inte jag få av "ligger i pipeline". Även om de relevanta träffarna på "ligger i röret" inte är fler än något hundratal, så visar det ju att det är ett etablerat uttryck, som används på samma sätt i många olika verksamheter. Det betyder att man avser att genomföra någonting.

Lessen Imme, men jag tror faktiskt inte på dig.


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Synd att du är så högdragen annars kunde vi haft en bättre balans mellan nytillkommen och Senior 

Nu åter till sakfrågorna:

Du verkar inte vilja förstå helt enkelt. Det har slagit slint. I Bonniers ordbok från 1994 finns pipeline med (och antagligen långt dessförinnan), däremot syns inte skymten av "är i röret" eller liknande. Så etablerat var det på den tiden. Aktuella Svenska Akademiens Ordlista har också med pipeline, men inte "i röret"-uttrycket, eller liknande. Svenska Akademien tycker alltså att vi kan använda ordet pipeline i det svenska språket, men du vet väl bättre. Sen öser du ur dig självklarheter och rappakalja. Ska jag verkligen förklara i detalj allt du grubblar kring?

Att säga att "det ligger i pipeline" fungerar utmärkt. En pipeline är idag inte bara ett "oljerör".  Engelska språket är rikt på nyanser, det bör svenskan också vara.

*Wikipedia:
Pipeline* (eng: _pipe_, "rör" & _line_ "linje" eller "rad") syftar från början på ett grovkalibrig rörledning för vätskor eller gaser. Se Pipeline


En term för att beskriva seriekopplade processorelement, se Pipeline (datorhårdvara)
Kommande försäljning för ett företag.
Idag transporteras mer än olja i pipelines (en lång rad av sammanfogade rör), tex produkter  (om du förstår hur jag menar nu) som kommer ut, blir färdiga, vid olika tidpunkter, efter en mycket lång planering i vissa fall.
Angående min egen roll, jag var bara öppen och uppriktig (lite generös - om man vågar uttrycka sig så drastiskt). Jag försöker alltid skapa nytt i det jag engagerar mig i (mer om det i framtiden), men ibland vet man inte riktigt hur saker uppstod, inte heller i språket (som jag nämnde från början), och det är högeligen intressant.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag tror att även TS, pigg, kan ha glädje av att det här benas ut. 

Att något "ligger i röret" är faktiskt samma association som det engelska uttrycket "to be in pipeline", men det som har hänt här är ett senare inlån av det engelska uttrycket, som tydligen inom vissa kulturer har trängt ut det äldre. Liknelsen har ingenting att göra med det som "pipeline" vanligen används till i svenskan - man skulle kunna likna det vid att kalla datorn "computer". 

Rörpost började användas för omkring tvåhundra år sedan, och ett engelskt uttryck bland flera för rörpost är "capsule pipeline". Rörposten används fortfarande i många verksamheter, och har utvecklats avsevärt sedan de första systemen skapades. Att något "ligger i röret" associerar till rörposten, som inte brukar kallas pipeline i Sverige. Man kan också se om man söker artiklar på "rörledning för gas" eller "rörledning för olja", att dessa uttryck är vanliga för att uttrycka det som ofta har kallats pipeline på svenska, men som inte har etablerats lika starkt i språket som _tejp_ och andra liknande, som har stavats om mer ljudnära för svenskan. 

Jag går med på att i företagskultur är man på många håll slarviga med språket och tar in engelska, eller svengelska, uttryck där det redan tidigare finns goda och lättfattliga svenska begrepp. Således är frågan som ställdes besvarad, och jag hoppas att TS inte är överdrivet besvärad av käbblet som följde på den. 

Uttryckets grund syns vara att man inom företag har skickat försändelser i rörpost, och när någon, exempelvis per telefon, frågar efter en försändelse, så blir det självklara svaret när den har skickats eller i samma ögonblick skickas, att den ligger i röret. Samma bildning finns också i den anglikanska världen, där "pipeline" är ett uttryck för rörposten. Betydelsen blir då att man förväntar sig att den kommer fram, eftersom den är på väg.

Under nittonhundratalets senaste decennier och de första på tjugohundratalet, har det blivit populärt inom företagsvärlden att svänga sig med engelska, och där föddes uttrycket "ligger i pipeline".


----------



## DerFrosch

Jag har håller med om en hel del av det som du skriver, cocuyo. Frågan måste dock ställas om du har något belägg för dina påståenden att det är rörposten som har gett upphov till "ligga i röret" och (om jag förstår dig rätt) engelskans "_in the pipeline_".

Jag betraktar utan tvekan "ligga i pipeline" som företagsjargong. Det jag hoppas på är att det inte ska tränga in i allmänspråket, och att folk ska börja använda det som Aftonbladets Wolfgang Hansson. Eller vad sägs om de här pärlorna:

_"Det är Ryssland som ligger bakom oroligheterna i Ukraina och förmodligen ligger det mer våld i *pipeline*."
"Västvärlden är villigt att för tillfället glömma Ukraina om de får hjälp av Ryssland med att krossa IS. Sanktionerna är kvar men ingen upptrappning ligger i *pipeline*."
_
Att en produkt ligger i pipeline kan jag väl köpa, men i de här fallen, i den här kontexten finns det ju verkligen ingen som helst användning att använda uttrycket, och skribenten framstår bara som fånig.

Också "ligga i röret", även om det inte är svengelska, skulle jag beteckna som jargong. Även du, cocuyo, håller väl med om att det är starkt informellt?


cocuyo said:


> Man kan också se om man söker artiklar på "rörledning för gas" eller "rörledning för olja"


Vad är det för fel på "gasledning" och "oljeledning"?


----------



## cocuyo

Inget fel alls på gasledning eller oljeledning, men under femtiotalet kallade man oljeledningarna "pipeline" med engelskt uttal, och när gasledningar blev vanligare fördes det engelska uttrycket också över dit.Pipeline var ett specifikt uttryck, som skilde ledningen från andra oljeledningar, som bränsleröret i bilar och liknande. 

Och jag håller med om att "ligger i röret" är starkt informellt, liksom "ligger i pipeline" eller motsvarande uttryck på engelska.

Jag har inga utomstående källor. Jag har hört uttrycket "ligger i röret" långt innan webben fanns, och jag har arbetat på och haft nära kontakt med företag med rörpost där uttrycket användes och var vanligt. Jag ser det inte som omöjligt att "pipeline" har kommit in vid den tidpunkt som nämns tidigare i tråden, i mitten av nittiotalet, i samband med skriverier kring ett företag som startades 1989.

Jag döljer väl knappast att jag föredrar rent svenska uttryck där sådana finns, och att jag hyser ett milt förakt för den i företagsvärlden vanliga svengelskan, där gamla termer byts ut mot mer svårtolkade engelska eller föregivet engelska uttryck.


----------



## Imme Gudrais

Uttrycket "i röret" finns inte med i Bonniers Svenska Ordbok 1994, inte i NE online, inte i Svenska Akademins Ordbok (nutida -  online) och inte heller, såvitt jag kan se, med i Wikipedia (nutida - online). Rätta mig om jag har fel. Jag söker enbart fakta. "Ligger i röret" saknas också det i alla de nämnda.
Däremot ingår ordet pipeline i alla och är accepterat sedan länge. Ordet är fullt integrerat i det svenska språket.
Ordet kan därmed användas i svenska uttryck.


Wikipedia:

*Pipeline* (eng: _pipe_, "rör" & _line_ "linje" eller "rad") syftar från början på ett grovkalibrig rörledning för vätskor eller gaser. Se Pipeline


En term för att beskriva seriekopplade processorelement, se Pipeline (datorhårdvara)
Kommande försäljning för ett företag.
Hypotes: här finns pipeline angivet i en svensk ordbok i företagssammanhang för första gången? Utforska gärna. Men inte minnet. Bara fakta är intressant. 

(Vi kanske borde diskutera ordet "online" också - eller "smiley". Hur är det med Facebook  och Youtube för att inte tala om det svenska företaget Spotify. Ni har tyvärr ett sisyfosarbete framför er). Återkommer.


----------



## DerFrosch

Imme Gudrais said:


> Däremot ingår ordet pipeline i alla och är accepterat sedan länge.


Det är det väl ingen som har ifrågasatt?


Imme Gudrais said:


> Ordet är fullt integrerat i det svenska språket.


Ska man vara petig så borde stavningen anpassas till svenskan för att ordet ska betraktas som "fullt integrerat", alltså "pajplajn". Notera att jag dock inte tycker att detta vore en bra idé... Men byt ut "intregrerat" mot "etablerat" och jag håller helt med dig. Det är väletablerat och visst det fyller det en viss funktion i det svenska språket, vilket dock inte betyder att det i vissa sammanhang mycket väl kan (och bör, enligt mig) ersättas med andra och mer genomskinliga termer.


Imme Gudrais said:


> Ordet kan därmed användas i svenska uttryck.


Det är ju ingen som säger att man inte *kan *använda det. "Ligga i pipeline" är ju redan någorlunda väletablerat, och finns tydligen till och med i Bonnier svenska ordbok från 2010. Det är dock tillåtet att ha åsikter om uttrycket. Själv kan jag tycka att det känns lite märkligt att skapa ett idiomatiskt uttryck av en sådan teknisk term. Liknelsen uppfattar jag heller inte som direkt klockren.


Imme Gudrais said:


> Hypotes: *n*är finns pipeline angivet i en svensk ordbok i företagssammanhang för första gången?


Det är lite förvirrande att du först skriver "hypotes" och sedan ställer en fråga. En hypotes kan aldrig vara en fråga.


----------



## DerFrosch

Imme Gudrais said:


> (Vi kanske borde diskutera ordet "online" också - eller "smiley". Hur är det med Facebook och Youtube för att inte tala om det svenska företaget Spotify. Ni har tyvärr ett sisyfosarbete framför er).


Fast nu är ju Facebook, Youtube och Spotify företagsnamn och varumärken, och därför irrelevanta för diskussionen. Man kan ju inte gärna översätta ett varumärkesnamn. Jag har heller inget sisyfosarbete framför mig då jag inte, som du verkar insinuera, har sagt något om nolltolerans mot engelska lånord. Engelskan utövar ett stort inflytande på de flesta av världens språk, och då är det ofrånkomligt att vissa ord kommer att upptas i svenskan. Detta är inte något negativt i sig, många av orden berikar språket. Men det måste ju vara på en rimlig nivå. Jag blir då i alla fall inte imponerad av en skribent som använder engelska uttryck när det redan finns alldeles utmärkta svenska uttryck.


----------



## cocuyo

Imme Gudrais said:


> Synd att du är så högdragen annars kunde vi haft en bättre balans mellan nytillkommen och Senior



And the pot called the kettle black...


----------



## NotYourMom

Språkmänniskor är så känsliga att det lätt blir lite hetsigt  säger en med erfarenhet av ca 240000 besserwissers som gärna kommenterar svenskan i Finland.
till sak:
uttrycket med röret är känt i banksammanhang åtminstone sedan 80-talet, säkert redan tidigare. Hörde det det själv år 1986 första gången (gällde lån till och återbetalningar av lån från länder i Afrika). Det användes, som så ofta i bankvärlden, i sin engelska form. 

Finskan har ett roligt uttryck med motsatt "riktning" i röret. Något har inte gått in i röret (eller tuben, fråga mig inte om etymologin). Vilket har samma lite lätt besvikna ton över ett misslyckande som det betydligt nyare: Det gick inte som i Strömsö. (populär tv-serie där allt lyckas och blir fint).


----------



## cocuyo

Jag har en känsla av att forum som det här till stor del är till för just sådant man inte direkt hittar i lexikon, där man kan ställa frågor direkt till språkanvändare och kanske få öppningar till sådant som inte framgår av ordböcker. Nätets historia är också ganska kort, den börjar omkring 1993.

Om man tittar på just de här två uttrycken, _i pipeline_ och _i röret_, finner vi föga överraskande att det inte finns några webbsidor som är äldre än från den tiden. Jag tänkte att en av de mer relevanta webbplatserna kunde vara Riksdagen, och första protokollet jag hittar med begreppet "ligger i röret" är just från 1993, där Hans Andersson (v) använder begreppet. I protokollet finns båda, och citattecken har satts runt "i röret". Exemplet visar att båda uttrycken förekom 1993, och jag vet med säkerhet att jag har hört "i röret" långt dessförinnan. Ser man till frekvensen på Riksdagens webbplats är det tydligt att _pipeline_ blir vanligare en bit in på tjugohundratalet. Protokoll 1993/94:113 Riksdagens snabbprotokoll 1993/94:113 Måndagen den 30 maj - riksdagen.se

Det förvånar mig inte att uttrycket har använts i Finland åtminstone sedan åttiotalet, och jag tolkar den ökade frekvensen av det engelska ordet som färgat av en allmän trend att använda engelska uttryck. 

Men genom riksdagsprotokollet är det belagt att "i röret" användes 1993. Jag har hört det långt dessförinnan, och om man rotar i tidningsläggarna kan man kanske hitta tidigare belägg.


----------



## DerFrosch

NotYourMom said:


> Språkmänniskor är så känsliga att det lätt blir lite hetsigt  säger en med erfarenhet av ca 240000 besserwissers som gärna kommenterar svenskan i Finland.


Jag kan inte motstå ironin i att påpeka att den korrekta pluralformen faktiskt är "besserwiss*rar*"...


----------



## cocuyo

DerFrosch said:


> Jag kan inte motstå ironin i att påpeka att den korrekta pluralformen faktiskt är "besserwiss*rar*"...



Es könnte ja auch "Besserwissern" sein (doch selbstverständlich nicht auf Schwedish).


----------



## DerFrosch

Fast "_Besserwissern_" används bara i dativ. Den "normala" pluralformen är "_Besserwisser_" (vilket alltsammans, som du säkert också inser, saknar relevans för hur pluralformen ska se ut på svenska).


----------



## cocuyo

Jag hajar. Antar att det hellre skulle ha varit ackusativ; mitt fel. 

Men jag såg att man kan söka i DN.s gamla läggar, men då måste man betala. Det finns otroligt många träffar i deras arkiv på "i röret", där alldeles självklart många handllar om rent fysiska rör.

Ursprungsfrågan är ju hur som helst besvarad, och Pigg hade redan förstått det när frågan ställdes.

Själva metaforen, så som jag föreställer mig den, är att om alltihop samsas i ett rör, så är det vad man först petade in i röret som kommer ut först, men allt som är i röret kommer så småningom fram.


----------



## DerFrosch

Jag provade att söka efter "ligger i röret" i Mediearkivet Retriever, och den tidigaste träffen var från 1999 (och då skrevs frasen inom citationstecken). De flesta stora svenska tidningarna finns i arkivet, dock går det för de flesta tidningarna inte längre tillbaka än ca 1990. Det visar väl ändå att uttrycket inte kan ha varit så utbrett på 90-talet.


----------



## cocuyo

Det skulle knappast förvåna mig om uttrycket är vanligare på andra sidan vårt lilla innanhav. Jag har ju haft ganska mycket kontakt med svenskspråkigt folk från Finland.


----------



## DerFrosch

Jag läste detta i Dagens Nyheter i dag:
_
"Det stämmer inte riktigt att det ligger massor av smarta förslag *i pipen* som blockeras av ett bångstyrigt parlament"._

"I pipen", alltså. Jag blev rätt förvånad av att se en ledarskribent från DN använda uttrycket, men det finns uppenbarligen i vissa svenskars vokabulär. Det är kanske bara jag som tycker att det låter fånigt?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

cocuyo said:


> Es könnte ja auch "Besserwissern" sein (doch selbstverständlich nicht auf Schwedish).


Översättning önskas - det är inte alla som kan tyska...


----------



## MattiasNYC

DerFrosch said:


> Jag läste detta i Dagens Nyheter i dag:
> _
> "Det stämmer inte riktigt att det ligger massor av smarta förslag *i pipen* som blockeras av ett bångstyrigt parlament"._
> 
> "I pipen", alltså. Jag blev rätt förvånad av att se en ledarskribent från DN använda uttrycket, men det finns uppenbarligen i vissa svenskars vokabulär. Det är kanske bara jag som tycker att det låter fånigt?



Inte bara du....


----------

